# How do I fix Windows Update error 8007370B?



## MightyWhitey (Oct 28, 2014)

How do I fix Windows Update error 8007370B? Every time I check for updates I get the error message "Windows could not search for new updates".
I have tried using the Windows Update Fix It troubleshooter and I get the message "no problems were detected therefor no changes have been made to Windows Update."
I would like to be able to update my windows with the latest updates and definitions.
I am running Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 64 bit.
It was downloading updates one day and the next day it giave me the same error message after attempting to check for updates.
Does anyone have a way of fixing this Windows Update error 8007370B, Windows could not search for new updates, without me having to reinstall Windows 7?


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3220 CPU @ 3.30GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 4042 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 305014 MB, Free - 260045 MB;
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd., B75M-D3H
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated and Enabled


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

Try using system restore to restore your computer to a time before you started seeing the error message. If that doesn't work visit this site & try there automated fix. http://winwiki.org/code-8007370b/


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Check the date and time on your machine! 
If the date or time is wrong the updates won't work. (just an easy first check)


----------

